# PRO Germany....Gema. ....C3S???



## thov72 (Sep 15, 2016)

So in Germany we have Gema as a performing rights org. Anything else? Just heard about C3S. Anyone know about that?
I need to register with one of those orgs (afaik). I have collected "a couple" of songs that I would like to pitch to Libraries.Would love to hear some opinions...
Thanks a lot...
Thomas


----------



## ghostnote (Sep 15, 2016)

thov72 said:


> I need to register with one of those orgs


Nope, in fact many of us are with american PROs.


----------



## thov72 (Sep 16, 2016)

Michael Chrostek said:


> Nope, in fact many of us are with american PROs.



ah. great. thanks, Michael. any recommendations?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 16, 2016)

Only heard a few words about it. Don't really now that much about them. But C3S isn't actively collecting yet right? From what I've heard. And they don't have partners outside EU yet if I'm not mistaken. It costs €50 annually. I would simply send them an e-mail with all your questions.


----------



## munician (Sep 16, 2016)

GEMA has done itself a lot of disservice literally for decades by being intransparent, bullying and downright unfriendly - at times obviously so out of touch with what was happening in the world.

BUT they have shaped up tremendously in recent years and have been attacked unfairly and unjustly in different matters I won’t go into.
As the discussion about copyright and internet picked up speed, so increased the accusations against the GEMA for being a greedy Mafia that only collects from all and distributes only to very few.

This is simply not true! Every type of GEMA member - there are three, depending on different factors like years of membership - takes part in the same distribution process, i. e. gets the same money.

The GEMA is the ONLY organization that provides a somewhat powerful platform for composers to secure their rights and collect money from the use of their music. And it is run by COMPOSERS and a very efficient administration that is admired - and envied - worldwide.

GEMA has made some stupid mistakes, no doubt - but in times when copyright is under fire the way it is now, it is in my eyes the only organization that provides solidarity for composers.

If you go to the meetings you’ll see what a „colorful“ lot we are that is not easily united.
But you’d also be surprised how much thought and consideration goes into the discussions of how to shape the distribution plans.
For example: no other collecting society - to my knowledge - subsidizes the composers of „serious“ music the way GEMA does. A fact that has NEVER been put into question by the other members - although the money comes in part out of their pockets.

A little aside: in Germany there was - for a short period - a political party that called themselves „Pirates“, basically young people rooting for a internet that offers everything for free and the abolition of the copyright. A film composer friend of mine went to one of their meetings and asked the logical question: „I’m a film composer, I live off the copyright, so what do I do?“
After a little thinking the answer was: „You could print T-shirts with your name!“

So if you don’t want to do that but be a composer instead, join the GEMA!
Go to the meetings, learn about it - and there is a lot to learn, I’m afraid - and you’ll benefit a lot from it. Not only financially.


----------



## babylonwaves (Sep 16, 2016)

thov72 said:


> So in Germany we have Gema as a performing rights org. Anything else? Just heard about C3S. Anyone know about that?
> I need to register with one of those orgs (afaik). I have collected "a couple" of songs that I would like to pitch to Libraries.Would love to hear some opinions...
> Thanks a lot...
> Thomas


you can register with ASCAP and BMI as well. i'd think twice joining GEMA.


----------



## thov72 (Sep 16, 2016)

thank you so much guys. I´m proud to be a member of this forum


----------



## samphony (Sep 16, 2016)

thov72 said:


> thank you so much guys. I´m proud to be a member of this forum



If you plan working in games forget about GEMA.


----------



## FredericBernard (Sep 26, 2016)

I'm registered with GEMA too, I'm from germany as well.

Anyway, it's true that you can join ASCAP or BMI as well as a non us alien (SESAC by invitation AFAIK). I've also heard you can be a member of BOTH GEMA and a foreign PRO, but that it should be kinda complicated to sign up for that...

Btw, it's pretty much mandatory to join a PRO if you want to be included in the top music libs.

best,
Frederic


----------

